# Work Drug Testing - Clenbuterol



## CG88

So the company i work for is introducing random and 'for cause' drugs and alcohol testing in the near future. Standard saliva swab or urine test for drugs, Breath test for alcohol

Does anyone know if Clen will give a positive result? What about T3, ECA?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Abc987

No mate they'll just be testing for reccys and alcohol


----------



## CG88

Abc987 said:


> No mate they'll just be testing for reccys and alcohol


 Thanks mate. Been running clen and have T3 / ECA to use at a later date, was a bit worried id be taking a risk using them with this testing coming in


----------



## Abc987

Thing that really winds me up with these random tests is that it should be a test like the police use on the road if you're under the influence

wtf is it to do with them what you get up to the weekend as long as doesn't effect you at work.

Weed if you're a regular smoker can stay in the system for 8 weeks so someone that smoked a dooby weeks ago risk losing there job. Utter bollocks!


----------



## CG88

Abc987 said:


> Thing that really winds me up with these random tests is that it should be a test like the police use on the road if you're under the influence
> 
> wtf is it to do with them what you get up to the weekend as long as doesn't effect you at work.
> 
> Weed if you're a regular smoker can stay in the system for 8 weeks so someone that smoked a dooby weeks ago risk losing there job. Utter bollocks!


 I agree mate, its a joke really. They're taking a hard line on it, it seems - the limit for the alcohol test for a positive is anything that exceeds 13mcg per 100ml. They're also trying to implement 'back track analysis' - so if you get tested at 1pm and give a reading just below the limit and pass, they will perform 'expert analysis' to see whether you would have been over the limit at the beginning of your shift. Not sure they'll get away with this one though TBH.


----------



## Abc987

CG88 said:


> I agree mate, its a joke really. They're taking a hard line on it, it seems - the limit for the alcohol test for a positive is anything that exceeds 13mcg per 100ml. They're also trying to implement 'back track analysis' - so if you get tested at 1pm and give a reading just below the limit and pass, they will perform 'expert analysis' to see whether you would have been over the limit at the beginning of your shift. Not sure they'll get away with this one though TBH.


 Don't get it. Thing is most of the managers go out mid week and get sloshed + s**t loads of nose bag!

its life it's what happens and as long as you're ok at work it shouldn't be a problem!

I do think though a drugs and alcohol same as the rozzers use. If you are at work f**ked then you kind of deserve it!


----------



## Mully

Eca can cause a false positive for amphetamines. Ephedrine is a precursor to amphetimine


----------



## DWcycles

Mully said:


> Eca can cause a false positive for amphetamines. Ephedrine is a precursor to amphetimine


 You beat me to it


----------



## CG88

Abc987 said:


> Don't get it. Thing is most of the managers go out mid week and get sloshed + s**t loads of nose bag!
> 
> its life it's what happens and as long as you're ok at work it shouldn't be a problem!
> 
> I do think though a drugs and alcohol same as the rozzers use. If you are at work f**ked then you kind of deserve it!


 My manager is shitting himself cos he drinks every night :lol:

Aye if you're pissed up or off your nut then fair is fair, but seems like they're just trying to be cvnts about it with how they're gonna do it!


----------



## Sphinkter

CG88 said:


> So the company i work for is introducing random and 'for cause' drugs and alcohol testing in the near future. Standard saliva swab or urine test for drugs, Breath test for alcohol
> 
> Does anyone know if Clen will give a positive result? What about T3, ECA?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 If its for cause youll only get tested if you f**k up and squash someone or some c**t clipes on you..


----------



## CG88

Sphinkter said:


> If its for cause youll only get tested if you f**k up and squash someone or some c**t clipes on you..


 Aye any time there is an accident or near miss there will be a test required for those involved. It's the random one that's the pain in the arse

Any substance classified under the Psychoactive Substances Act 2016 is a fail apparently

There was an anonymous Q and A with the answers sent out via email - some c**t asked if steroids would show up :lol:

Funny they said that steroids taken illegally would produce a fail - Even though it isn't a blood test lol


----------



## Sphinkter

CG88 said:


> Aye any time there is an accident or near miss there will be a test required for those involved. It's the random one that's the pain in the arse
> 
> Any substance classified under the Psychoactive Substances Act 2016 is a fail apparently
> 
> There was an anonymous Q and A with the answers sent out via email - some c**t asked if steroids would show up :lol:
> 
> Funny they said that steroids taken illegally would produce a fail - Even though it isn't a blood test lol


 They can test for steroids via urine, highly unlikely they would though unless thats what the for cause was requested for..


----------



## SickCurrent

The dole queue beckons op


----------



## 66983

http://www.attwells.com/site/news-and-events/The-legalities-of-drug-testing


----------



## b0t13

The ECA will show up as said above,

luckily you get away with it by saying you had cold medicine as that contains it


----------



## superpube

b0t13 said:


> The ECA will show up as said above,
> 
> luckily you get away with it by saying you had cold medicine as that contains it


 Not if you're expected to declare medication BEFORE getting caught using it (or possible analogues..)


----------



## b0t13

superpube said:


> Not if you're expected to declare medication BEFORE getting caught using it (or possible analogues..)


 declare it before the test


----------



## superpube

b0t13 said:


> declare it before the test


 Going in every morning for the duration of a course and declaring it.. would raise eyebrows in some industries


----------



## trainiac

In the drug testing I was subjected to, the test was a urine test that was very specific for coke, heroin, weed, alcohol, amphetamines, and probably a couple of other societal problem items. I think it is a pretty standard multi-test, regardless of the lab company involved.


----------



## 2004mark

superpube said:


> Going in every morning for the duration of a course and declaring it.. would raise eyebrows in some industries


 On drug tests I've done they only ask you to declare at the time of giving the sample.


----------



## backdoorsmasher

b0t13 said:


> The ECA will show up as said above,
> 
> luckily you get away with it by saying you had cold medicine as that contains it


 actually no. Im pretty sure ephedrine is illegal in cold medicine (in UK) to stop the production of meth. Its why we dont have a meth problem like the US


----------



## Oioi

backdoorsmasher said:


> actually no. Im pretty sure ephedrine is illegal in cold medicine (in UK) to stop the production of meth. Its why we dont have a meth problem like the US


 Not true, we have easier access to pseudo than the yanks and yet still no meth


----------



## Cypionate

We don't have a meth problem like the US because we have permanent benefits like jobseekers so they they afford real drugs


----------



## backdoorsmasher

Oioi said:


> Not true, we have easier access to pseudo than the yanks and yet still no meth


 oh, youre right sorry. Well at least I can admit im wrong I suppose.

OP just tell them you got some Sudafed Decongestant Tablets from boots


----------



## b0t13

backdoorsmasher said:


> oh, youre right sorry. Well at least I can admit im wrong I suppose.
> 
> OP just tell them you got some Sudafed Decongestant Tablets from boots


 or chesteze..


----------



## superdantheman

CG88 said:


> So the company i work for is introducing random and 'for cause' drugs and alcohol testing in the near future. Standard saliva swab or urine test for drugs, Breath test for alcohol
> 
> Does anyone know if Clen will give a positive result? What about T3, ECA?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 you can buy drug tests online for about a fiver. you dip a stick into a cup of urine and it shows up against a list of drugs incluping phet, mdma, thc, coke benzos. you could always order one and test yourself see what comes up. might set your mind at ease if it shows negative


----------



## superdantheman

https://www.ukdrugtesting.co.uk/acatalog/UK-Drug-Testing-12-drug-cup-drug-test-kit-962.html?gclid=CjwKCAiAx57RBRBkEiwA8yZdUAMDVFEWlua0MxQ6jKIlA7AaPW5uf2ExUrdfYhsp8H7Hb3RnwPIx5hoCj80QAvD_BwE#SID=96


----------



## billy76

looks good.

Talking about drug testing, with it now being the Xmas party time of year the police will be doing there random stops.

Around my way looks like there carrying out a lot of drug testing alongside booze.

Would Ephedrine or DMAA come up in a test, as it's just as good as speed?


----------



## CG88

superdantheman said:


> https://www.ukdrugtesting.co.uk/acatalog/UK-Drug-Testing-12-drug-cup-drug-test-kit-962.html?gclid=CjwKCAiAx57RBRBkEiwA8yZdUAMDVFEWlua0MxQ6jKIlA7AaPW5uf2ExUrdfYhsp8H7Hb3RnwPIx5hoCj80QAvD_BwE#SID=96


 Thanks mate, really helpful. Gonna order one and see how i get on. Currently only on low dose clen so expect to come back clear


----------

